# VollText Datenbank



## theomega (12. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Leute,
kleine Frage:
ich muß für eine Anwendung extrem viele (auch teilweise recht lange) Texte in eine Datenbank speichern. Dabei soll eine Tabelle enstehen, wo es mindestens 3 Felder gibt: id, titel und inhalt. Das kann natürlich jede Datenbank. Das Problem ist, dass vor allem das dritte Feld voll durchsuchbar sein soll ich will also mit einer art "LIKE '%test'" suchen können. Dabei kommt es entscheidend auf die Performance an, diese Abfragen müßen auch bei ca 1 Mio Zeilen mit mindestens jeweils 10kb Plain-Text schnell funktionieren. 
Eine zweite Anforderung ist, dass die Datenbank nacher wesentlich kleiner sein muß als die Datemenge der Ausgangsdaten, ich will also wenn ich 1 Mio. Zeilen mit 10kb Plain-Text jeweils nicht 9GB an Daten für die Datenbank ausgeben.
Ich weiß dass die beiden Sache sich nicht so einfach vereien lassen, trotzdem suche ich nach einem passenden Datenbank-System. Die Datenbank muß nicht umbedingt Multi-User fähig sein, da eine Server-Anwendung die Multi-User fähigkeit bereitstellen wird. Außerdem sollte die Datenbank selbstverständlich in Java angesprochen werden können und es wäre super, wenn ich die Datenbank-Application mit meiner Anwendung bundlen könnte, also keine große zusätzliche Installation bräuchte.

Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas überhaupt gibt, aber evtl weiß jemand ein DBS das meinen Anforderungen am ehesten genügt.


Danke
TO


----------



## DP (12. Mrz 2005)

nimmste halt mysql, setzt ne myisam-tabelle auf und legst einen fulltext-index auf die jeweilige spalte, fertig


----------



## theomega (12. Mrz 2005)

war auch mein erster gedanke, problem an der sache ist, dass ich mysql erst auf den jeweiligen servern installieren muß. Wie sieht es mit hsqldb aus? dann das die datenmenge handlen?


----------



## DP (12. Mrz 2005)

keine ahnung, kenne hssqlb nicht.

ich kann aber noch die alten dbase-datenbanken empfehlen (*.dbf).

kannte eine software, die durchsucht einen produktkatalog mit ca. 2mio artikeln in weniger als einer sekunde nach einem beliebigen suchbegriff 

wieso willst du keine mysql-db installieren?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mrz 2005)

hsql dürfte ausscheinden, weil da vieles erstmal im Speicher liegt...


> Eine zweite Anforderung ist, dass die Datenbank nacher wesentlich kleiner sein muß als die Datemenge der Ausgangsdaten, ich will also wenn ich 1 Mio. Zeilen mit 10kb Plain-Text jeweils nicht 9GB an Daten für die Datenbank ausgeben.


kannst du das mal erklären?

ggf. ist lucene was für dich...


----------

